# snow blower and Jeep tj



## mcb99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone Plow with a TJ and have a snow blower in the back for walks?
Will a 26-30 inch Toro or Ariens fit in the back?
I was thinking aluminum ramps, and driving it up the ramps?
Anyone do this?


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Get one of those hitch receiver mounted cargo carriers; then the blower will double as "ballast". 
I don't think a blower will fit inside; not easily, anyway, and the handle bars would stick out the back. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-aluminum-cargo-carrier-92655.html


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I do landscaping with my 2005 TJ unlimited.

I took out the carpets, side curtains, rear curtain. Left original soft top on and added a wind screen to create a reg cab pick up.

I can put in either my 24" or 28" 2 stage blowers in the back. I have 2 - 2x8's cut to 7.5' with metal ramp ends. I place a small towel under each end to protect the bottom of the door jam from the metal ends.

Blowers go up the ramps easy. I go slow and tilt the blower so I clear the roof opening.

The blower's handles stick out over the spare about 2". I then slip in the ramps and they hang out but do not move.

I have never measured the width between the wheel wells so I do not know the biggest blower that would fit.

Now a regular TJ does not have that extra depth of my unlimited so you may have issues with the handle and controls clearing the spare tire.

Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

00 Ram;1717343 said:


> Get one of those hitch receiver mounted cargo carriers; then the blower will double as "ballast".
> I don't think a blower will fit inside; not easily, anyway, and the handle bars would stick out the back.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-aluminum-cargo-carrier-92655.html


I use that same one on the back of my XJ Cherokee. Fits a 26" Craftsman snowblower perfectly (just fits).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I saw something the other day on line.
It was a bracket/rack that hung off of the plow that held 
a snow blower, they wanted like $200-300 for it.
just an idea/





but if ya have a snowway it might not lift it.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

mcb99;1717243 said:


> Does anyone Plow with a TJ and have a snow blower in the back for walks?
> Will a 26-30 inch Toro or Ariens fit in the back?
> I was thinking aluminum ramps, and driving it up the ramps?
> Anyone do this?


Funny a found this post, I just bought a Toro 418 ZE (pretty sure on the ZE) the E is for electric start I could care less about but it came with it. I also wanted a big blower to handle walks. I really didn't want to do the tray in the hitch thing because it sticks out far behind you thus defeating having a nice small Jeep to plow with. I went to youtube as I always do before purchasing anything. Once I saw the Toro single stage 418 in action I was sold. I went to the store and guy showed it to me, you can lift it with one hand and pop it right in the back of the Jeep. after folding the handle in half. I have not used it yet as I literally Just bought it 2 days ago. But the videos on youtube sold me. This little thing kicks ass. It may not do a 36 in cut, but the way it pulls itself along and goes quickly and maneuvers easily. I think it perfect for the Jeep. My 2 cents best of luck with your decision. Here in one link I saw


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had many a single stage Toro homeowner stop me to open up their plowrowed in driveway with my 2 stage machines.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

32vld;1719371 said:


> I have had many a single stage Toro homeowner stop me to open up their plowrowed in driveway with my 2 stage machines.


That's what the plow is for, The blower is for the walks, for me anyway.


----------

